# 2 Old friends of 56 years have fun on Choctawhatchee Bay



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm 58. I am just learning to flounder with my best friend of 56 years. We are both aproaching retirement we have hunted, fished together on and off over the years, Sunday night was our first real gigging trip.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice haul!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job guys !!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good times with old friends, Nothing Better And fish to boot


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

good joob! still making memories after all these years. You just cant beat that with a stick.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

very good


----------

